# Thank you Steve



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

timberdoodle528 said:


> Hey Freepop! Yeah, Matthew is getting big. Can't wait till he can start running dogs with us. You know we just had another one right? A girl. Sooo needless to say, we're pretty busy. We are down to just 2 dogs now. Danny and a 4 month old pup.
> Hopefully I'll be able to sneak out a few times to do some hunting.


No Meagan, I haven't heard that, congrats, congrats to you and Matt


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Because I appreciate this so much I just signed up to be a supporting member! This was just the little push I needed to get out there and sign up. Thanks again Steve!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ok,,,,thems fighten words,,,, wait till i get home and scan in some of my rat terrier,,,the dog with a college education!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

jeff i haven't had a beagle since my daughter was about 8. had a nice little red beagle then. when she was a pup i'd send my daughter off threw the weeds, tall enough so the pup couldn't see her. then she would lay down and i'd have the pup try to find her. was amaizing to watch that pup trail her threw those weeds. good practice,,, and all sorts of fun.


jeffm said:


> Mine is more cute, lol
> 
> Hey guy's, he dont hunt yet, but if he dont take right off at it, I will be look'n for some helpfull pointers from all ya, either way I will probably be asking some guestions about beagles and such. This pic is from a few months ago.
> He should be ready to go to the woods.
> ...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

I love Bassets & Beagles and rabbits are my favorite animal to hunt.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

thank you so much sTEVE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

john warren said:


> jeff i haven't had a beagle since my daughter was about 8. had a nice little red beagle then. when she was a pup i'd send my daughter off threw the weeds, tall enough so the pup couldn't see her. then she would lay down and i'd have the pup try to find her. was amaizing to watch that pup trail her threw those weeds. good practice,,, and all sorts of fun.


That's neat john, 
I am concerned a little with this young beagle in the trailing department, I have never had him out of my yard yet, accept for a drive here and their in the truck, never had a beagle before, just larger hounds and a couple of Beagle/Plott crosses, and they all started from the get go trailing in my yard wether it was house cats in the neighborhood or squirrles in my oaks, even chipmunks in the wood piles, they all trailed everything and anything,
this beagle has never once, but maybe I am being silly, cuz they aint rabbits and thats what he was bread for I guess, 

I am just wondering if he has the desire,or not.
Maybe my others are just trashy, LOL. lots of desire, early on, to track things. I guess I need to get him in the woods where their are bunny's and see what happens.


----------



## Jim Zellinger (Jul 12, 2008)

This was great. I loved all the dogs Keep it up guy's and yes thanks Steve I will be here a lot.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Guys and gals, let me tell you about Steve, MS' owner.

Starting, miantaining, and constantly looking for ways to improve this place we call home takes time, effort, a willingness to try new things, but what it also calls for is a genuine interest in offering MS' members the very best site available on the 'net that showcases the offerings MI has for outdoor enthusiasts. I personally believe that he has achieved that goal in spades and will continue to do so.

He'll listen to , consider fairly, evaluate and impement.....or not.....new programs and ideas for MS and the other sites he owns. Not only that, but he's a damn good boss for whom to "work" and a great guy to be with.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Well said Whit! Glad to see that you are up and running, so to speak. Have you checked your PM's lately?


----------



## Tru-N-Sea (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes indeed, very well said Whit! Thanks Steve! 

Time to get out huntin'! Anyone up for a trip to the woods?

Captn---


----------



## Line-Loc (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks Steve 



Timber
Check you PM


Flooded Timber
When are we running?


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

steve, thanks a bunch. 

hey guys great pics of the mini walkers 

here is a pic of my extra tall beagle










later, dave


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

predatordave said:


> steve, thanks a bunch.
> 
> hey guys great pics of the mini walkers
> 
> ...


 
Dave thats a great looking hound you have and that pic is one of the nicest all around hound pics that Ive seen in a while. 

Thanks for sharing that long legged beagle pic, with us.


----------



## kristie (Apr 23, 2003)

As you can see, he's been getting lazier as time goes on, we're cutting the mullet, limiting his Jerry Springer watching time, and setting up some tunnels.....we'll see how he does.......

K


----------



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Thanks steve

Now I can spend more hours on your sight, will sure make the wife happy.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

jeffm said:


> That's neat john,
> I am concerned a little with this young beagle in the trailing department, I have never had him out of my yard yet, accept for a drive here and their in the truck, never had a beagle before, just larger hounds and a couple of Beagle/Plott crosses, and they all started from the get go trailing in my yard wether it was house cats in the neighborhood or squirrles in my oaks, even chipmunks in the wood piles, they all trailed everything and anything,
> this beagle has never once, but maybe I am being silly, cuz they aint rabbits and thats what he was bread for I guess,
> 
> ...


 
If you want your dog to be a good rabbit dog, rabbits are not the first thing you need to introduce your dog to. Guns are. Sit with your dog in the car at the gun range, windows up. After a while roll the windows down. Just sit there and let the dog get slowly introduced to the guns noise as that alone will let you know what you have in that dog. Soon he will have to go to the bathroom. Walk him on the leash and move closer to the actual shooting reasuring him all the way. Do this a few times before ever trying to go hunting with your dog.
Once you feel comfotable with your dogs tolerance to the guns and him showing no shyness. Tie him up to a tree. With some rabbit scent and a cloth bumper on a roap. Scent the bumper up real good. Do not let the dog see the bumper and approach him. Act real axcited, tell him Rabbit, Rabbit and stick the scent under his nose and let him get a good whiff. Hide it behind your back then praise him, (good boy, good boy) Do this for a few minuets, you will see the dog getting excited and real into this NEW smell. Next, put the dog in the house, From the spot you tied your dog up, Drag the scented bumper through the grass off to a hiding spot either under a log or a tuft of grass. Let the dog find it. Again, do this a few times and you will see the dog learning to follow the scent to the source.

Next thing is to take him to some State land or some place you can fire your shot gun. Tie the dog up to a tree and walk off about 50 or 60 yards. The dog will shurly want to follow. Fire your gun. If the dog responds well and is not afraid, walk 10 yards closer. Tell him what a good boy he is and fire your gun again. Do this until you are about 10 yards and you can fire your gun and there is no fear of the gun. If he is still afraid or unsure, spend more time at the gun range. If he responds well, you have yourself a well adjusted rabbit hunting dog. Happy huntings.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Happy Jack said:


> Thanks Steve ! Got a feeling this will be my new favorite place.


This *IS* my new home. 

Maddie and i have been hunting small game for years. Here's a couple of pictures. I paint her with Holloween hair spray so i can see her in the snow. A good tip for your small gamers. It comes off real easy and is usually just about wore off by the end of the hunt. Our CO saw Maddie and was on the ground laughing. He loved the idea.

Sorry, do not know the URL, just look at my photo album to see the pictures of Maddie. See ya soon in the woods!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks Nealbopper, I will be working on all the above, should of started a long time ago though. 

Snoopy is a house dog, so it least he is all set in the handling department.

Thanks again,
Jeff


----------



## huntingfool43 (Mar 16, 2002)

Critter said:


> Thanks Steve!
> 
> Bassets are better than Beagles



Yes they are


----------

